

NT Vs.Unix: Is One Substantially Better (1998) - rubyn00bie
http://m.windowsitpro.com/systems-management/nt-vsunix-one-substantially-better

======
rubyn00bie
I posted this because, while dated, I thought provided a nice compare/contrast
of what really makes (or once made them?) different.

Hilarious comment at the bottom of the article though, seeing as how much of
today's IT is powered by Linux for servers and OS X on the desk/laptop.

